# How can I freeze fresh tomatoes? Or how should I cook/prep them?



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

I am loving the farmer's market and how inexpensive the food is _compared_ to the grocery store. What are some things I can do with the tomatoes to freeze them to have things like diced tomatoes all year? BTW, these are organic tomatoes and I can't believe the deal I got on Thurs since I went to the market before closing time.

Thanks!
SJ


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't heard of freezing tomatoes but I expect it can be done. Most of what I've heard is bottling them - just as tomatoes, as sauce, etc. You have to take the skins off in boiling (simmering) water, though. We put them in for about a minute, then took them out and the skins slid right off. I expect it would be similar for freezing them.


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I've just tossed them in a freezer Ziploc and into the freezer. Then, I use them for recipes like tomato sauce, chili, etc. Works fine for me. I didn't prep them at all except to clean off any dust/dirt.


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miss_sonja* 
I've just tossed them in a freezer Ziploc and into the freezer. Then, I use them for recipes like tomato sauce, chili, etc. Works fine for me. I didn't prep them at all except to clean off any dust/dirt.

I did this too. It worked really well!


----------



## campbellsoup (Nov 12, 2006)

I have canned tomatoes and sauce but when we have lots of tomatoes in the garden and I feel lazy .... I do just what they said. Clean 'em, quarter/chop/dice (whatever suits you) and into the freezer bag. Before we got the chest freezer, space was more of a premium but now I haven't canned in 2 years. So easy.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

I sundried a batch yesterday. No prep other than slicing and covering with a cheesecloth. Not sure how long they last though.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

If we get tomatoes this year, I'm definitely going to freeze them. I didn't know it was so easy.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I've frozen them whole, skin and all. Then just take out what you need, let it thaw. I've thrown them whole into soup. It will thaw in there. I suppose you could take the skin off once they are thawed, if you wanted.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I freeze tomatoes whole, to use in recipes throughout the year that call for just one tomato. Once they are frozen, you can just put them under running water, and the skin slips right off.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

A co-worker sent the following idea to me today as I have about 25 lbs of them that look like they'll ripen at the same time in the near future. I know she got it from somewhere else. My apologies to the original author, Helen K. I don't know where you posted this.

Quote:

Too Many Tomatoes?

The tomato harvest can be overwhelming and it used to be for
me, too. Canning tomatoes, making salsas, spaghetti sauces and
relishes in the heat of the summer was no picnic, in terms of
time and energy.

Now, I wash my tomatoes, cut out the stem and freeze them
whole in clean garbage bags. Throughout the fall and winter,
when adding heat to the house is a bonus, I take out the
number of tomatoes I want to use in soups, stews, etc. the
night before and let them thaw in the sink or a large pot. The
skins will slip off the tomatoes and I save the step of
blanching! The "water" from the tomatoes can be poured off and
I'm left with the "meat" of the tomatoes, saving the stovetop
time of reducing whole tomatoes to a denser consistency. If
you have the freezer space, it's a great way to keep the
freezer full for efficiency and reduce the energy you put into
having homemade tomato based foods.
Helen K.
While checking to see if I could find the original post, I came across this article that mentions an interesting method of flash freezing them.


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad this is easy







:


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

My mom quarters them and freezes them on cookie sheets before putting them in zipper bags. It keeps them separate from one another and she just takes out the number of quarters she needs.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I briefly immerse mine in boiling water, to loosen the skin, and then I peel them and freeze them whole.

I also sometimes just toss them into the blender and puree them, then let it stand a bit and settle, then pour off some of the water, and then freeze the puree. That way it's all ready to be sauce, and it's already been reduced a bit so it needs less simmering.


----------

